# 4pin Lüfter aber 5 Pin Anschluss



## muerte92 (5. Juli 2019)

*4pin Lüfter aber 5 Pin Anschluss*

Servus,

ich habe gerade 2 CPU Kühler montiert und wollte auch den Gehäuse Lüfter wechseln. Jedoch ist mir erst nachdem alles Montiert war aufgefallen, dass mein Silent Wings 3 high speed nur einen normalen 4 pin Anschluss hat. 
Auf dem Mainboard ist aber ein 5 pin Lüfter. Wir hatten den 4 pin Stecker draufstecken können (ein bisschen Plastik von der Halterung musste weg), aber er springt nicht an. Am Anfang macht er kurz einen Ansatz einer Bewegung, sodass man sieht Spannung ist da, aber dann passiert nichts. Wie kriege ich den Lüfter doch noch angeschlossen? Gibt es für sowas Adapter? Ich wusste auch nicht, dass es 5 Pins gibt bis jetzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Berge_ (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter aber 5 Pin Anschluss*

5 Pin wäre mir soweit unbekannt... um welches Board geht es denn?

Wie wärs wenn du mal alle Komponenten nennst?


----------



## muerte92 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter aber 5 Pin Anschluss*

Lenovo 03T6501 das müsste das Mainboard sein (links weißer Anschluss ca. mittig ist der 5 Pin System Fan)
AVC DS12025B12U der Lüfter war vorher drin (5pin 4 wire)
Be Quiet Silent Wing highspeed PWM 120mm ist der neue  (4pin

CPU und Graka sind irrelevant oder?


----------



## muerte92 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter aber 5 Pin Anschluss*

Ich finde leider nur 5 pin auf 4 pin Adapter für alte Dell PCs aber der 5 Pin Stecker wird nicht passen, da der 5 Pin Stecker auf dem Mainboard nur ganz außen jeweils eine Aussparung hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: 4pin LÃ¼fter aber 5 Pin Anschluss*

Passt sowas:
https://www.ebay.com/p/1-5pin-to-4p...Convertion-Extension-Cable-for-Del/2086601682
14 cm 5Pin Weibliche zu 4Pin Maennlichen Buchse Adapter JACK PWM Luefter Power Kabel Fuer DELL PC in 14 cm 5Pin Weibliche zu 4Pin Maennlichen Buchse Adapter JACK PWM Luefter Power Kabel Fuer DELL PC aus Computerkabel & Stecker auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group


Mach am besten mal ein Foto vom Anschlüss und vom Lüfter


----------



## muerte92 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter aber 5 Pin Anschluss*

Mache ich sobald mein Chef Zeit hat. Ich bin mir bei dem 5Pin Adapter nicht sicher. Das andere Problem was sich ergeben hat ist, dass das Mainboard die Lüfter nicht wirklich erkennt und immer eine Fehlermeldung abgibt. Die Leistungsaufnahme ist zu gering scheinbar, aber beide CPUs sind Temperatur mäßig noch im grünen Bereich bei um die 50 Grad. Beim Lüfter weiß ich jetzt gar nicht, ob der neue überhaupt läuft, da der alte 1.05a an Leistungsaufnahme hat und der neue "nur" 4.4W.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter aber 5 Pin Anschluss*

Achja, die OEMs immer mit ihrem proprietären Sch***.
Wenn du die Pinbelegung nicht rausbekommst, würde ich empfehlen, eine Lüftersteuerung für alle Lüfter zu kaufen. Alternativ einen Adapter von 4pin Molex auf 5 V oder 7 V Lüfteranschluss, je nach gewünschter Drehzahl.


----------



## colormix (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter aber 5 Pin Anschluss*

5  Pin wer es glaubt nur weil es ein 5 Pin Stecker   hat   heißt   noch lange nicht  das es ein 5 Pol Lüfter ist -> einfach mal die Kabel zählen -> das Ereignis ist dann wie viele Pins der tatsächlich hat.

ich gehe wegen so einer Kleinigkeit auch nicht los und kaufe Extra einen anderen Lüfter wenn einen passen rum liegen habe wo nur der Stecker  nicht passt, wird kurzerhand einfach der Stecker/Kabel rumlötetet > was nicht passt wird passend gemacht *g* die Polung und Anschluss folge muss nur stimmen , ein Kurzschluss wenn man es falsch macht  schrotet  den Fan  Port vom Bord .


----------



## muerte92 (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter aber 5 Pin Anschluss*



colormix schrieb:


> 5  Pin wer es glaubt nur weil es ein 5 Pin Stecker   hat   heißt   noch lange nicht  das es ein 5 Pol Lüfter ist -> einfach mal die Kabel zählen -> das Ereignis ist dann wie viele Pins der tatsächlich hat.
> 
> ich gehe wegen so einer Kleinigkeit auch nicht los und kaufe Extra einen anderen Lüfter wenn einen passen rum liegen habe wo nur der Stecker  nicht passt, wird kurzerhand einfach der Stecker/Kabel rumlötetet > was nicht passt wird passend gemacht *g* die Polung und Anschluss folge muss nur stimmen , ein Kurzschluss wenn man es falsch macht  schrotet  den Fan  Port vom Bord .



Es ist ein 5 pin 4 wire Stecker bei dem AVC. Nicht jeder kann umlöten oder hat das nötige Equipment dafür.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter aber 5 Pin Anschluss*



muerte92 schrieb:


> Es ist ein 5 pin 4 wire Stecker bei dem AVC. Nicht jeder kann umlöten oder hat das nötige Equipment dafür.


Lass Dich nicht verhohnepipeln, nicht alle User solltest Du ernst nehmen. Die Anzahl der Kabel hat rein gar nichts mit der Pol Anzahl des Motors zu tun. 

Es gibt viele Lösungen. Adapter hatte ich Dir schon verlinkt, Nachdem ich mir das Board im Netz angeschaut habe, sollten die passen. Ebenso gibt es, was allerdings keine billige Lösung ist, Lüfter mit 5-Pol Stecker zu kaufen. Als dritte Lösung gibt man dem neuen Lüfter einfach 5,7 oder 12V, da sagst ja aber selber, dass das Board herum zickt, wenn es keinen Lüfter am Anschluss detektiert. Darum bleibe ich bei der Lösung mit einem Adapterkabel.


----------

